# This is why you don't enter your date of birth into Instagram.



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## IdiAmin (Feb 21, 2021)

The fuck is uberfacts


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

IdiAmin said:


> The fuck is uberfacts


Don't fucking know i don't follow them but they appear in my feed a lot


----------



## IdiAmin (Feb 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Don't fucking know i don't follow them but they appear in my feed a lot


Don't you browse a lot of trivia IG accounts? And how old are you?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

IdiAmin said:


> Don't you browse a lot of trivia IG accounts? And how old are you?


I'm 41 going on 42


----------



## IdiAmin (Feb 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> I'm 41 going on 42


Bruh, and you are hurt about your oneitis? That's a joke I hope


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

IdiAmin said:


> Bruh, and you are hurt about your oneitis? That's a joke I hope


There is nothing that hurts more than seeing your high school sweetheart grow away from you, get married and have kids with another guy while you rot alone

@EktoPlasma


----------



## IdiAmin (Feb 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> There is nothing that hurts more than seeing your high school sweetheart grow away from you, get married and have kids with another guy while you rot alone
> 
> @EktoPlasma


Sad ni🅱️🅱️🅰️ hours


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

IdiAmin said:


> Sad ni🅱️🅱️🅰️ hours


Indeed, those are facts. I cannot cope.


----------



## EktoPlasma (Feb 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> There is nothing that hurts more than seeing your high school sweetheart grow away from you, get married and have kids with another guy while you rot alone
> 
> @EktoPlasma


sad that you still care


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

EktoPlasma said:


> sad that you still care


Negro you wouldn't know


----------



## EktoPlasma (Feb 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Negro you wouldn't know


do u even remember her face?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

EktoPlasma said:


> do u even remember her face?


Duh


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 22, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Duh


She never even knew your face.


----------



## quakociaptockh (Feb 22, 2021)

What is your count and PSL?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 22, 2021)

quakociaptockh said:


> What is your count and PSL?


my count is 0


----------



## quakociaptockh (Feb 22, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> my count is 0



41 with 0 count? Not even a hooker? What's your PSL?

Important question: are you a mentalcel?


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Feb 22, 2021)

Anyone else get these mapping/trivia pages on their feed and keep blocking them? they are boring asf plus these aspie map pages haven't appealed to me since I started self improving lol


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

🧐🧐🧐🧐 said:


> Anyone else get these mapping/trivia pages on their feed and keep blocking them? they are boring asf plus these aspie map pages haven't appealed to me since I started self improving lol


I don't block anything only spongebob memes don't even know why i get it sometimes but it's so unfathomably cringe


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

quakociaptockh said:


> 41 with 0 count? Not even a hooker? What's your PSL?
> 
> Important question: are you a mentalcel?


some people call me chadlite some others call me truecel it's really confusing

also hookers/escortmaxxing are some of the most pathetic people on the planet rofl


----------



## quakociaptockh (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> some people call me chadlite some others call me truecel it's really confusing
> 
> also hookers/escortmaxxing are some of the most pathetic people on the planet rofl



Why did you never have any foid? Explain yourself.

I only need to know if it was for physical reasons (you're ugly) or mental.

Did you never try, or did you try and fail?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

quakociaptockh said:


> Why did you never have any foid? Explain yourself.
> 
> I only need to know if it was for physical reasons (you're ugly) or mental.
> 
> Did you never try, or did you try and fail?


Neither of the two


----------



## quakociaptockh (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Neither of the two



C'mon man. Answer clearly.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

quakociaptockh said:


> C'mon man. Answer clearly.


Seems incredibly clear and straightforward to me.


----------



## kebabcoper (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> I don't block anything only spongebob memes don't even know why i get it sometimes but it's so unfathomably cringe


Click three dots at the upper right then select NOT INTERESTED max asap


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

kebabcoper said:


> Click three dots at the upper right then select NOT INTERESTED max asap


damn


----------

